# Cristallo 2007 SE1 50CM Still Waitng for Bike



## db100032 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've had a Colnago Cristallo 2007 SE1 50CM on order since Nov 2006 and still no bike. The new distributor in North America is VeltecSports. They keep telling my Seller next week. I know that it takes 4 to 6 weeks to fill in an order with Colnago but it's now 7 months. Can anyone shed some light on this subject and if you know any place that would have one available.

Thanks,
Future Colnago Owner Hopefully


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I was in my LBS the other day shopping for a new bike. I was told that Veltecsports is having problems, it's almost impossible to get an order from them. I suggest you try to shop around online and see if you can find a Colnago dealer that has a Cristallo frame your size on stock. There has to be one out there somewhere. What size are you looking for? I can see if my LBS has one. My LBS has a lot of nice built up bikes on stock, most in smaller sizes.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

that's a standard size and color. Email Maestro-Uk.com You could probably have it in a week, and cheaper.


----------



## db100032 (Jun 14, 2007)

Some good news. After sending an email to Veltecsports that if I didn't have a firm date I would ask my LBS to refund me the deposit and cancel the order. Someone from there office called me on my cell and gave me a FedEx Tracking#. ETA June 20. We'll give an update on the 20th.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

It is a shame that you had to wait this long and had to take it to another level. The Cristallo is a sweet ride and you will be rewarded. A mate of mine has been waiting almost 9 months for a front Bora Ultra and it is "apparently" coming in 10 days...he also said 10 days 3 months ago!

Stu


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I tried to get a CLX earlier this Spring and failed. Ended up with an Orbea Orca '07. Thinking back I bet the CLX would have a ride similar to my '06 Christallo that I sold. That frame was pure punishment, but it sure was a climber. -P


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

I ordered my master xl in early January and it took 6 month to arrive thru Veltec. I to threatend to cancel my order at the LBS if the frame did not arrive in 2 weeks, it showed up 1 1/2 weeks later. Your lucky to hear from Veltec I tried e-mailing them twice with no response.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds like the move to Veltec wasn't a good one by Colnago. I know how tough it is to wait for these things. I had to wait for my Cristallo for a little over 2 months before it arrived, but that was what I was expecting to begin with. I also ordered it from overseas, which I think might be a better idea than ordering it from a US retailer. Sounds like Veltec has everything screwed up in the US.


----------



## db100032 (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally GOOD NEWS my LBS received the frame yesterday. When they're done building the bike I'll post a picture of it.


----------

